# Non-Piranha POTM June



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Leopard gecko 
Ball Python 
Jack Dempsey
Convicts
_apistogamma ortmanni_
P humerosa Ray
P motoro
Angelfish
Sunfish


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

finally lol


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

innes can we just send you the pic anytime we want i thought there was a entering time period or something.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Think you can send them anytime, i usually send mine early in the month.

I expect innis likes them early so he can get the contest sorted ON TIME :rasp:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

you can have more than one pic in at one time!?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> you can have more than one pic in at one time!?


 max of 3 per member.

its all HERE


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

oh my bad. cool. i didnt know that. i thought it was one.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great entries this month


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice ball python


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Jebus said:


> innes can we just send you the pic anytime we want i thought there was a entering time period or something.


 yes I accept pics all month round


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! Posted on Jun 8 2004, 10:14 PM

Nice ball python

Thanks. I wish my camera was working. I have the sweetest picture of him in his cage coalled around a branch leaning against the glass. It looks great.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well I am drowned. That Sunfish picture kicks ass.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice pics everyone


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Convicts get my vote


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

voted


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Sunfish uber alles.

-PK


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that sunnie is a beaut!


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Damn i figured id get blown outa the water but so far my sunnie is holdin his own


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

"holdin his own" lol f*ck you, modest bastard, that beauty is owning everything


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I may have been owned this month but I have a great shot for next month.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that sunfish looks great


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> Damn i figured id get blown outa the water but so far my sunnie is holdin his own


 Clearly going to be in the finals. Good job


----------

